# Are Glycine any good ?



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

The reason I ask is because they price themselves above your average CW, Steinhart etc with similar specs. I woulde rather ask you guys since im sure many of you have had them of know people who have them. Im looking at the combat models at about £500+


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

I would add before is axed that they are frequently available from tk maxx at the mo for about £200 - an absolute steal. Keep an eye on the website.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

The quality is in my opinion a fair bit higher than the Watches quoted above, and most folk know the above mentioned Watches are excelllent.

If anyone can get a Glycine new for £200 I'll have a brace of em.


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Glycine has a longer history than some other makes which may account for the higher prices. Quality is good though so worth a look.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

ong said:


> Glycine has a longer history than some other makes which may account for the higher prices. Quality is good though so worth a look.


 Na, I looked into the TX max thing but all I got was product not available lol. I guess they sold them all


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

apm101 said:


> Yes.


 To the point.

Nice Glycine in the sales corner.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

PC-Magician said:


> To the point.
> 
> Nice Glycine in the sales corner.


 Not my type really. After this but my favourite is special addition and not available now probably ( typical )


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

xellos99 said:


> Not my type really. After this but my favourite is special addition and not available now probably ( typical )


 I like that.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

PC-Magician said:


> I like that.


 Thanks, my taste is improving lol


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Just got my second Glycine from the forum and loving it. I'd say it's on a par with my CW trident and Steinhart Ocean for build, but thinner than the CW and lovely curved lugs compared to the flat Steinhart. The Steinhart is seriously good value in comparison though.


----------



## Peixian (Feb 29, 2016)

I never buy a Glyine watch, but that band seems not too bad, one of my friend has been wearing a Glyine watch for a long time, It is in good-quality and outstanding-looking.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

In its favour, Glycine is a proper Swiss brand, with a heritage that CW and Steinhart don't have. It also makes watches that have their own identity, with some even being icons in their own right (ie Combat Sub and Airman).

I would riskily venture to suggest a comparison with Oris might be more appropriate, rather than boutique brands like CW and Steinhart...

Exceptional value for money,


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

apm101 said:


> In its favour, Glycine is a proper Swiss brand, with a heritage that CW and Steinhart don't have. It also makes watches that have their own identity, with some even being icons in their own right (ie Combat Sub and Airman).


 I agree totally. They make some serious watches and have done for a long time. The Airman is a classic and a terrific watch as are others in their line up and I think they are well worth the money... Just looking at the new one that it'salivejim has just bought gives me cravings for one, it's a great piece....


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

apm101 said:


> In its favour, Glycine is a proper Swiss brand, with a heritage that CW and Steinhart don't have. It also makes watches that have their own identity, with some even being icons in their own right (ie Combat Sub and Airman).
> 
> I would riskily venture to suggest a comparison with Oris might be more appropriate, rather than boutique brands like CW and Steinhart...
> 
> Exceptional value for money,


 Makes sense.


----------



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

They have supplied military outfits for some time. I have a goldeneye. Lovely watch. Love the style and look, build is good also. Go for it!


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Gpts said:


> Just got my second Glycine from the forum and loving it. I'd say it's on a par with my CW trident and Steinhart Ocean for build, but thinner than the CW and lovely curved lugs compared to the flat Steinhart. The Steinhart is seriously good value in comparison though.


 I almost bought that lol.


----------



## craynerd (Feb 16, 2016)

Great thread - I too have always found Glycine to be expensive but good looking and clearly have many proud owners on the forums. This thread has certainly made me look at them in a different light. I love omega and must admit, when ever I see £500+ I can't help but think for little more you could get an omega.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I'd place Glycine above CW and Steinhart. I can only g by my own experience. But I would place the build quality of the combat above a Trident. I've tried on a of the former and own the latter.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

I've got a Combat Sub, a red dial Combat 44 (which will be up for sale soon), and a Ningaloo Reef Compliqué (it's 7751 movement). Very nicely made watches.

It's really difficult to compare quality with the likes of Steinhart and CW. They are on a similar level, I'd say. I am willing to pay a little more to get a Glycine but I can't say why exactly.


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

I've had two.

A combat sub which I just didn't bond with. It was well put togther but just didn't feel right.

I'd rather have a sumo and the change.

I also had an Airman SST which is an awesome watch. Loads of character and good wrist presence. It was a massive lump on the bracelet.

I'd recommend the brand and considering the heritage etc still very reasonably priced IMO. I'm not too sure how long that will last though.

I used to consider Fortis as being on a similar level a few years back but then they started hiking up prices to silly levels, hopefully Glycine won't follow suit.

Jon


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

They sure are in my opinion. I've watches from all three makers you quote and Glycine's heritage shows through; the Airman series are based on watches supplied to the US forces in the 1960s and the Incursore range take their inspiration from second world war models supplied to the Italian navy.

I've six Glycine wristwatches and a pocket watch and the build quality is superb, just be careful of fakes.


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

DSCN1939 by garyportlander, on Flickr

had this one a long time, and it is definitely a firm favourite.

Good build quality, sits well, well balanced dial (imo)


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

They are strange to me. Some models are unique,but others are just like Sub or Pam homages.

Anyway,they are more like micro brand to me,rather a real Swiss one. Similar to Zeno watch basel for example.


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

Not many companies that DONT have something like a sub/pam hommage....

Started in Bienne in 1914.


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a lovely Glycine Eugene Meylan........Its a really nice looking, well made, as many others have said, they have a great history too. Id rate them way above Steinhart.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

mitadoc said:


> Anyway,they are more like micro brand to me,rather a real Swiss one. Similar to Zeno watch basel for example.


 Glycine very definitely are a real Swiss brand that have been producing watches since 1914, as Lebaron says, and amongst their watches have been some watch classics. Thankfully they didn't disappear during the quartz revolution and of late have been re-structured but there's still a lot of respect and love for Glycine amongst collectors. You want to check out the history of Zeno too, hardly a micro-brand either....


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

artistmike said:


> Glycine very definitely are a real Swiss brand that have been producing watches since 1914, as Lebaron says, and amongst their watches have been some watch classics. Thankfully they didn't disappear during the quartz revolution and of late have been re-structured but there's still a lot of respect and love for Glycine amongst collectors. You want to check out the history of Zeno too, hardly a micro-brand either....


 Zeno use some generic watch cases and hands/dials for example. These set up can be found in other brands` lineups.

Glycine also have lots of inspired watches from big makes, but I believe every brand is almost the same now - copying the top 5 and delivering better value for money.

Anyway, I would buy a Combat sub, an orange one. Or the Golden eye version. Good ones.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

mitadoc said:


> Glycine also have lots of inspired watches from big makes,


 Watches like the Glycine Airman aren't inspired by anything from the bigger makers, they designed that model back in the nineteen-fifties and have led the field in their time. companies copy them, not the other way around...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve owned this 3804 for over eleven years & the 3762 for a couple of years...

*GLYCINE INCURSORE 3804 (200m) & 3762 (100m), Unitas 6497 17 Jewels.*










Imo, they are excellent, well built watches which I would happily recommend to anyone


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

artistmike said:


> Watches like the Glycine Airman aren't inspired by anything from the bigger makers, they designed that model back in the nineteen-fifties and have led the field in their time. companies copy them, not the other way around...


 Airman SST is awesome. The idea of locking the 24hr bezel is great. The hands aren`t.

No offence, just my 2 cents. Seiko also have their own designed models, but also tons of inspired/copied ones.

Almost every brand is that way. Almost.

I didn`t say they are bad, I just said they are one of many out there. They are fine, but nothing extraordinary to dream of - like 99% of watch industry.

At the end of the day - everybody can buy or wear whatever he/she wants to.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

mitadoc said:


> Zeno use some generic watch cases and hands/dials for example. These set up can be found in other brands` lineups.


 These are most likely Zeno's designs!  Zeno is an OEM for many other brands: They used to make Timefactors' watches, I believe they manufacture watches for Louis Erard, and who knows who else.

If you buy from Zeno then you're buying from the original manufacturer.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

xellos99 said:


> I almost bought that lol.


 Me too, regret that I didn't


----------



## ndpadgett (Sep 18, 2015)

If you want a watch for daily wear, just go with which one you really like the look of. If you want a watch that may be a genuine collectable then you are probably better off in the Glycine stable. However, I would not go for the more modern combat ones, try to pay a bit more and get an original Airman with box and papers if you can get hold of one. Probably won't get one for £500 but you might be lucky and get one for £1,000. I know it is a big step up but you are unlikely to see it devalue over the longer term.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

No don't get a combat I hate mine :laugh: buy what you want wear what you want then sell at a loss like the rest of us :laugh:


----------



## PickleB (Jul 25, 2013)

PC-Magician said:


> The quality is in my opinion a fair bit higher than the Watches quoted above, and most folk know the above mentioned Watches are excelllent.
> 
> If anyone can get a Glycine new for £200 I'll have a brace of em.


 How about £250: *Black Classic Enduring Watch?*


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

PickleB said:


> How about £250: *Black Classic Enduring Watch?*


 Not exactly a looker is it, better ones out there but cost much more.

Glycine Combat for £250 that would be nice somehow I don't think that will happen.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Glycine is without a doubt a VERY underrated Swiss watch brand. Maybe they don't sit well now in comparison to other brands (at least, given the longstanding experience and tradition that they've had) but their vintage pieces are awesome and some of them have even become true unique and original icons copied by other watch brands.

I think Glycine should be up there close to Longines and the likes...


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

gimli said:


> Glycine is without a doubt a VERY underrated Swiss watch brand. Maybe they don't sit well now in comparison to other brands (at least, given the longstanding experience and tradition that they've had) but their vintage pieces are awesome and some of them have even become true unique and original icons copied by other watch brands.
> 
> I think Glycine should be up there close to Longines and the likes...


 Totally agree with the above.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

HOWEVER, maybe they should remain underrated so that only some of us can enjoy them by buying them at lower prices.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

All the ones I've seen I've liked, though they do tend towards the very large. The Incursores, for example, are all 44mm-ish (I think). Huge.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

this isn't large










but it isn't new either. Circa 1940


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

This is.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

scottswatches said:


> this isn't large
> 
> 
> 
> but it isn't new either. Circa 1940


 That is a cracker.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

PC-Magician said:


> That is a cracker.


 Thanks. I bought it from a flea market in Geneva, so it hadn't traveled far in the past 75 years!


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

I went for Squale over Glycine in the end and I am very happy with it.

In fact I cannot imagine how a watch could be more comfortable even if it was a top Rolex model.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

scottswatches said:


> Thanks. I bought it from a flea market in Geneva, so it hadn't traveled far in the past 75 years!


 Lucky Man I never manage to find examples like that.


----------

